# coyote trapping and crows



## ken10 (Feb 10, 2009)

This is my second season trapping coyotes. I am using the double trap and bait hole system. Have caught coyotes, but am having trouble with crows coming and diturbing traps and stealing bait, any help would be great.


----------



## wombat (Feb 4, 2009)

ive had that problem also you really have to make sure your bait is covered.crows have incredible vision :sniper:


----------



## beever trapper (Jan 21, 2009)

Try making the diameter of your hole smaller and at a 45 degree angle, if you dont already do this. Or just push your bait back in your hole further with a stick. This is why prefer lure, bait and urine. If one fails you got the other two.

do you use a stake or a trowel to make your hole. I use a stake.

I get this sometimes with squirells where i trap.


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

ken10 check out trapping around livestock :sniper:


----------

